# Angeles Crest Hwy



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Anyone know of group rides that hit the Angeles Crest Hwy on a regular basis? Never tackled this on my bike. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't know of any group rides. I often see small groups climbing on the weekends. The road is about 5-6% so it's not bad and can be broken up into very manageable segments.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Wed. A.M. 8:30am at Shell station. Route is Angeles Crest-> Big T -> Angeles Forest -> Angeles Crest (I think). I havent done this one but know a couple that do on a regular basis. Id expect the pace to be peppy so be prepared.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

^^^

Must be an unemployment ride as that is one long route. I imagine you meant:

ACH > *UPPER* Big T > Angeles Forest > ACH??


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

I can't make that Wednesday ride, I have to work. Guess I may have to go it alone.


----------

